# Such a loner at this college.



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

college is just hard when u have no friends in it.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been a college freshman - twice. I've been lucky those two times and made acquaintances fairly quickly. I can only call one or two of them actual friends, though.

Are you doing well in your classes? As bad as it sounds, some of the people I've met talked to me only because I was able to help them with their work. If you're not doing well (or even if you are), maybe try asking someone a question about a concept in one of your classes? It will at least give you some exposure and crack the ice a little.

My other advice (which I'd like to take myself someday) is to join a club.

Good luck!


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

I will eat with you!

 do go to college in san diego?


----------



## Spreewell (Apr 4, 2011)

Well you're not doing that bad you get texts, go out on the weekends, and talk on the phone. People like me are happy with days like that. I'm not sure for girls, but for guys as the semester goes on we make more aquantinces in class. I tend to do that, but they're never more than just classmate friends I talk to.


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

I feel like this almost everyday. :/


----------



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

crimsoncora said:


> I will eat with you!
> 
> do go to college in san diego?


Awww..you're real nice. But I live on the east coast of the United States. lol.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Same here, but at least u got friends I don't. Everyday i follow the same routine, wake up, take a shower, eat, leave my apt, greet my doormen, ride the train, arrive at school, sit in my usual seat in the back in the middle of the class, no one talks to me unless they need a pen or need to borrow my book, i never raise my hand, even though i know the answer, leave class without talking to someone, leave my school go back home alone, study eat until my afternoon class.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

:sigh I'm a loner too. No one really talks to me unless it's for group work/presentations. I do the same stuff everyday. I travel 1 hr 45 mins to school, do my work, eat lunch at breaks, come back home, do homework, Internet, etc. 
There's only one girl who talks to me sometimes. :|


----------



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

Yea i wish it was easier to be social. It's really hard. You don't know what the other person is going to say. And you don't know what to talk about. I used to be a social person. But thinking about it..in elementary..everybody is like your "friend". So i guess that doesn't really count.


----------

